# My guess is we are gonna see some really stupid  happenings in this contest!!!



## fpnmf (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.pythonchallenge.org/

Hey!!! Watch this!!!!!!

I am heading down soon...


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 3, 2013)

Yuck...don't do snakes!  Ickky!

Is this going to be one of those "Hey Honey!  Hold my Beer!  Watch This" kind of events!


----------



## plj (Jan 3, 2013)

Here in PA theyve been doing rattlesnake roundups for years. This sounds like "same thing, different snake" to me.


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 3, 2013)

Really Craig, Really?

That's so gross


----------



## linguica (Jan 3, 2013)

How long would you smoke a 15 footer?   If you tried to brine one, the thing would probably like it.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 3, 2013)

Ewwwwww! Again....snakes are disgusting. :biggrin:


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 3, 2013)

Wonder how it would be smoked ? Sausage ? I'd try it.....I had rattle snake a couple years back and it was really good......


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 3, 2013)

Honestly I am concerned about the "online training" and the 25 fee..

Anybody can then head out and start hunting.....not right to me..should have a hunting license..

I dont think much thought was put in to this..

Its for Burmese only..my guess is a lot of other creatures get wacked in this..


----------



## linguica (Jan 3, 2013)

At least they're not poisonous, they are constrictors. If handled properly they are some what dangerous but seldom leathal.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 3, 2013)

Linguica said:


> At least they're not poisonous, they are constrictors. If handled properly they are some what dangerous but seldom leathal.


Venomous..

The thing that gets me is some of these "hunters" will be killing native species..cause they kinda looked like a Burmese...


----------



## linguica (Jan 3, 2013)

Agreed 100%.   Here is a quick study of most of the critters not native to Florida. Also not mentioned is when Fidel Castro opened all his prisons.

http://www.myfwc.com/nonnatives


----------



## dward51 (Jan 3, 2013)

Craig,

Take a smoker with you and after they get done weighing them, smoke 'em and make "pulled python snake-wiches" to sell at the weigh in station.  With the amount of meat on some of the Florida pythons I've seen photo's of, you will make a fortune.

Anybody ever field dressed a snake? 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Did you read their page on "euthanasia of a Burmese python"?  The obvious methods are listed

captive bolt stunner (yeah right, everybody has one in their garage right?)
firearms (duh!!!!)
decapitation (another duh!!!!) basically a variation of beat to death with a stick
and my personal favorite method.....

"*There are other methods you could use.* Regardless of the technique you choose, make sure your technique results in immediate loss of consciousness and destruction of the Burmese python's brain."
This "other methods" category is where it can get interesting IMO.  I agree, I don't think they put a lot of thought into this and it can get sideways real fast.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 3, 2013)

Time to put out your trail cameras . It may capture the next afv winner. At times I wish they had sound.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 3, 2013)

You could always put benny hill music in the back ground.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2013)

What about the contestants that make the menu for a "Burmese take out" dining experience... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 4, 2013)

Linguica said:


> At least they're not poisonous, they are constrictors. If handled properly they are some what dangerous but seldom leathal.


These snakes get HUGE. I don't think you want one to strike you. I/my daughter have a Ball Python about 3' long and it tagged me only once in about 7 years (my fault). Drew blood. Also, if not handled properly and it gets around you (big one) or your arm, good luck getting it off without severing the head. Unfortunately I wouldn't recommend eating them. Tests have shown high levels of mercury in them. However, they are allowing you to keep the skins if you want. Calling a buddy of mine to see if he wants to participate in this.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 4, 2013)

yuck...they are still snakes!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 4, 2013)

We grill rattlers around here every year & they are great - just make sure you soak them first. I have a crazy friend that hunts them in sneakers, shorts & no gloves


----------

